# اى حد بيستفسر عن قطعة فى الكومبيوتر او بيجمع كومبيوتر يسال هنا



## mena_abanoub (8 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام المسيح
اى حد بيستفسر عن سعر قطعة بالكومبيوتر او بيجمع كومبيوتر يسال هنا 
وياريت الى بيستفسر عن تجميعة كومبيوتر او قطعة يذكر ميزانيتة كام لتسهيل المهمة 
وملحوظة اخرى 
اى حد يجب يساعد فى الموضوع ويشارك بخبرتة يشارك وتبقى مساعدة ممتازة 
وشكرا ليكم


----------



## النهيسى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

رجاء توضيح أحسن شاشه فى حدود 1000 جنيه

شكرا للموضوع الرب يباركك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*اسعار كارت شاشه 1 جيجا 
وسعر راما 2 جيجا و 1 جيجا
افضل حاجه طبعا*​


----------



## mena_abanoub (9 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> رجاء توضيح أحسن شاشه فى حدود 1000 جنيه
> 
> شكرا للموضوع الرب يباركك​



احسن شاشة بسعر الف جنية هى
لو شاشة 22 بوصة يبقى
​*SAMSUNG LED  EX2220X 21.5** السعر 1050 جنيه*
او ​*SAMSUNG B2330 23 **السعر 980 جنيه*
*شاشة lcd 23*
*شوف انت تفضل اية وشكرا*​*
*​​*
*​


----------



## mena_abanoub (9 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اسعار كارت شاشه 1 جيجا
> وسعر راما 2 جيجا و 1 جيجا
> افضل حاجه طبعا*​


لوسمحت ممكن تذكر ميزانيتك للكارت لان الكروت فى منها من 300 جنية حتى 3500 جنية والرامات كام 
وياريت نوع البوردة اية يعنى بيدعم ddr2 او ddr 3
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

mena_abanoub قال:


> احسن شاشة بسعر الف جنية هى
> لو شاشة 22 بوصة يبقى
> ​*samsung led  ex2220x 21.5** السعر 1050 جنيه*
> او ​*samsung b2330 23 **السعر 980 جنيه*
> ...


*شكرا مينا الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2010)

mena_abanoub قال:


> لوسمحت ممكن تذكر ميزانيتك للكارت لان الكروت فى منها من 300 جنية حتى 3500 جنية والرامات كام
> وياريت نوع البوردة اية يعنى بيدعم ddr2 او ddr 3
> سلام المسيح
> ​



*ddr 2
والافضل مش مهم الميزانيه
ورايك الافضل بالنسبالي ايه
اجيب راما واحده 2 جيجا
ولا اتنين راما 1 جيجا *​


----------



## mena_abanoub (11 سبتمبر 2010)

بالنسبة لل ddr2 اعتقد انة من النادر ان تجد رامة واحد جيجا الان الا ان كل شئ فى مصر ممكن 
ولكن لو وجدتها ففعلا انك تركب رامتين 1 جيجا هايعطى تحسن فى الاداء عن رامة واحدة 2 جيجا بسبب خاصية ال dual channel


----------

